# Cordoba, Spain



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Cordoba is a large town. Can anyone give me some insight into the nicer areas.

I plan to visit for several months and will try to find a monthly rental.

Any websites would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

BestintheWest said:


> Cordoba is a large town. Can anyone give me some insight into the nicer areas.
> 
> I plan to visit for several months and will try to find a monthly rental.
> 
> ...


Cordoba in the days of the Moors was one of the biggest cities in Europe, if not the world, but nowadays it is just a provincial city. I know nothing about living in Cordoba, but I have been there as it is about 2 hours north of where we live. It has cold winters some years and very hot summers, so spending several months there, perhaps spring or autumn would be a good time.
Cordoba is a fascinating place to visit in terms of history and culture, it is a beautiful city and we will be going again soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Aron,
Thanks for the response. I am eventually looking for a retirement place to live permanently.

Hopefully I can find some rental info and some of the nicer sides of town to live in.

Not too concerned about the weather, now in Arizona, USA so hot is not a problem, just looking for a nice place with friendly people.

If necessary I will leave every 90 days for visa renewal, since France is not too far north and Portugal is not too far west.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

BestintheWest said:


> Aron,
> Thanks for the response. I am eventually looking for a retirement place to live permanently.
> 
> Hopefully I can find some rental info and some of the nicer sides of town to live in.
> ...


The same visa covers Spain France and Portugal, it is the Schengen visa. You could go to Portugal and not even know you were there. I've crossed a bridge into Portugal. We only knew we had crossed the border because the GPS pinged with the time change.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BestintheWest said:


> Aron,
> Thanks for the response. I am eventually looking for a retirement place to live permanently.
> 
> Hopefully I can find some rental info and some of the nicer sides of town to live in.
> ...


it's not just a case of leaving every 90 days - on a Schengen visa you can only stay in the Schengen zone for 90/180 days - so you'd have to leave for 90 before returning


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Aron said:


> The same visa covers Spain France and Portugal, it is the Schengen visa. You could go to Portugal and not even know you were there. I've crossed a bridge into Portugal. We only knew we had crossed the border because the GPS pinged with the time change.


Yes, it is the same visa, and at any rate the rule is 90 days maximum in, 90 days minimum out. So you can't just cross the border and come back.

I have been to Cordoba many times and I agree that it is a beautiful place! But I've never lived there so I can't be any help with finding the best residential areas. Look in the stickies at the top of the page to find some real estate websites.


----------

